# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Xe điện cân bằng giá siêu rẻ, sản phẩm công nghệ độc đáo dành cho mọi người.

## tranthinguyen1093

:a::a::a:Mình được người nhà xách về 4 chiếc *xe điện cân bằng hai bánh* đẹp độc lạ, rất tiện lợi và dễ sử dụng, chỉ cần đặt chân lên *uwheel*, xe sẽ tự chuyển động đưa bạn lướt trên những mặt phẳng một cách *nhẹ nhàng* và *đơn giản* nhất .

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAARU/Q1Dh4M8dM1I/w643-h529-no/uhweel.png

Sản phẩm xe *Uwheel* phù hợp với mọi lứa tuổi, độ an toàn cao thích hợp cho nhiều mục đích:
ü Đi dạo phố, công viên, nhà sách, mua sắm trong các trung tâm thương mại.
ü Tham quan du lịch, đi dã ngoại.
ü Trò chơi điều khiển xe sáng tạo.

Sản phẩm còn là món *quà tặng* dành cho bạn bè, anh chị em, ông bà, người yêu vô cùng độc đáo và ý nghĩa.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...n-of-2-wheels-self-balance-scooter-uwheel.jpg


Giá : _6.6 triệu_
Bảo hành : 6 tháng
Trọng lượng : 10Kg
Tốc độ tối đa : Khoảng 12 – 20 km / h
Độ dốc tối đa : Khoảng 20 °
Xuất xứ : Mỹ
Tải Trọng : *120kg*
Liên Hệ : *0966 51 22 11*
Có thể liên hệ giờ hành chánh tại 32 đường D5, Phường 25, Quận Bình Thạnh (chỗ mình đang làm)
Mình có thể giao hàng trong nội thành Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

----------

